# Umfrage zum Thema Zuwanderung



## Arne Buchwald (14. September 2003)

Hallo,

wir starten im Politik-LK eine Umfrage zum Thema Zuwanderung. Wir hoffen, dass ihr zahlreich teilnehmt, um ein aussagekräftiges Meinungsbild zu erhalten.

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?


Fragen zur Zuwanderung:

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Tim C. (15. September 2003)

*1)* 20
*2)* Zivildienstleistender

*3)* gibt es welche, die nicht einwandern (könne/dürfen) ?
*4)* Hoffnung auf bessere Arbeitschancen, keine politische Verfolgung, menschenwürdigeres Leben
*5)* Au weia, keine Ahnung
*6)* Durch neue Gesetze geregelt: ja | eingeschränkt: nein
*7)* Nein, da EU-Bürger sich innerhalb der EU sowieso niederlassen und arbeiten können, wo sie wollen.
*8)* Bessere Regelung der Integration
*9)* Jein; Fakt ist jedoch, dass die CDU/CSU in diesem Punkt nicht meiner Meinung ist
*10)* Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt, aber ich denke nein.
*11)* richtig
*12)* Angst vor Terror von Zuwanderern: nein - Terroristen kommen, wenn sie wollen ans Ziel, ob nun mit gelockerter Zuwanderungspolitik oder nicht.
*13)* Alles in allem eine Gute. Sie bereichern das Land Kulturell und Intellektuell (ok ... teilweise)
*14)* siehe 13)
*15)* Wenn damit auf "nur-christliche" Zuwanderer angespielt ist: NEIN
*16)* Arbeitsplätze, für die sich viele Deutsche zu schade wären, werden trotzdem besetzt.
*17)* nein

PS: Herrjeh, seitdem ich kein Sowi und Philo mehr habe ist der Stand meine tagepolitischen Aktualität schwer zurückgegangen ....


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. September 2003)

1) Wie alt sind Sie?

 29 einhalbe Lenze

2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?

zur Zeit arbeitssuchend


3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?

Ich denke aus allen Kontinenten und Ländern, aber Schwerpunktmäßig aus Krisen - und Armuts-, bzw. Gefahrzonen.

4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?

Sozialstaat, Gerechtigkeit, Hoffnung auf Arbeit...

5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?

Zur Zeit zu wenig und das ist nicht rechtradikal gemeint.

6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?

Ja, insbesondere unnötige oder unbegründete Zuwanderungen solten eingeschränkt oder im selben Verhältnis stattfinden ( Beispiel Amerika vs. Deutschland )

7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?

Keine Ahnung ( peinliche Bildunslücke ) 

8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?

Weniger ungerechtfertigte Zuwanderungen. Weniger Ausländerfeindlichkeit, was aber auch bedeutet, das gerecht gehandelt wird.


9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?

Partei? Kann man das essen? ( me  parteilos )

10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?

Ja, gerechtfertigte Asylbewerber wollen (müssen) ins Land, weil sie in Ihrem Land unterhalb der Menschenwürde und/oder in Gefahr leben. Zuwanderer haben meistens persönliche Gründe. (siehe auch oben, da bin ich für einen 1 zu 1 "Tausch").

11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)

Ohne bösen Hintergedanken : Zu hoch -> Andere Länder sollten auch einige/mehr Ausländer aufnehmen. Oder alternativ Auswanderungsgesetze (bzw. Einwanderung für Deutsche ins ausland vereinfacht und gelockert werden)

12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?

Nicht mehr wie durch Deutsche schläger2trupps" (Gangs: Holigans, Skins, etc.)

13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?

Solange sie nett sind, sich soweit es geht einpassen sind sie okay, wohne selber in einem Wohnblock mit ca. 50% Ausländeranteil. Aber ich habe auch eine klare Meinung: Ausländer die "Stress machen" haben Ihr Recht daruf in Deutschland zu leben verwirkt. Wobei das auch für Deutsche im ausland ( dort Ausländer gilt -> z.B. primitive Ballermann Urlauber )

14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?

Völkerverständigung und Kulturenaustausch und damit meine ich nicht nur die Pizzeria um die Ecke sondern "Multi-Kulturelle-Nation" , etc.!

15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?

Das wäre nicht realisierbar und nicht gerechtfertigt!

16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?

Die arbeitsplätze werden weniger, jedoch kommen auch Fachkräfte ins Land und werden Arbeitsplätze (TEILWEISE) geschaffen.
Trotzdem hat Deutschland zuwenig Arbeit für alle, aber eine Bevorzugung von stellenbesetzung mit "Deutschen" wäre ein Schritt in die falsche ichtung, aber alternativ könnte/n die Arbeitsmöglichkeiten im Ausland verbessert und vereinfacht werden (insbesondere für Deutsche , bzw. Ausländer im jeweiligem Land).

17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?

Nein! (ohne Begründung)!


----------



## Christoph (16. September 2003)

1.) 19
2.) Mediendesigner
3.) Diejenigen die wirklich glauben in Deutschland wär es besser 
4.) Glaube an was besseres
5.) kA. Bin ich ein Deutscher  
6.) Durch neue Gesetze schon.. aber auf keinen fall eingeschränkt
7.) Denke schon
8.) Nichts, kenne es ja nicht.. bin ja kein Deutscher. und in Österreich wird meines Wissen nicht darüber diskutiert..
9.) In Österreich würde ich jetzt FPÖ sagen aber in Bezug auf Germany muss ich mal wieder passen
10.) ja
11.) Nein, find ich nicht.
12.) Ja, aber nicht durch "Terroristen" sondern durch Amerika
13.) Sind meistens freundlicher und toleranter als Inländer wenn man ihnen mit Respekt gegenüber tritt
14.) Teilweise bessere und höher qualifiierte Arbeitskräfte. Neue Religionen.. Neue Kultur usw...
15.) nein, das ist egal
16.) Nein
17.) Nein, eigentlich alle


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. September 2003)

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
19

2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
Schüler, Freelancer

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
Alle, denen es im eigenen Land nicht gut geht, sei es wegen Kriegen, dem sozialem Status etc.

4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
Sozialer Status / Soziale Gerechtigkeit

5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
Leider keine Ahnung

6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
Geregelt ja, eingeschränkt nicht wirklich.

7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
Nein.

8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
Bessere Integration, weniger "ungerechtfertigte" Einwanderung.

9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
SPD? Na ja, CDU/CSU auf jedenfalls nicht *hust*

10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
Ja. Asyl -> Wegen der politischen Lage (auf bestimmte Zeit, -> Abschiebung), Zuwanderung -> Wegen der persönlichen Lage ("so lange sie wollen")?

11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
Richtig.

12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
Nein.

13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Eine neutrale, teilweise positiv, bei Leuten die ich kenne, teilweise negativ, bei Leuten die ich kenne, die aber negativ auffallen. (keine Verallgemeinerung)

14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
Arbeitskräfte für Jobs, die deutsche nicht machen wollen (nicht negativ gemeint, in beiden Fällen), andere, neue Kulturen und und und...

15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
Nein.

16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
Positiv, (Teil 1 von 14)

17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
Nein.


MfG


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. September 2003)

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
20
2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
BA-Student / Entwickler

Fragen zur Zuwanderung:

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ? Da ich keine Statistik zur Hand habe, kann ich das nicht so genau sagen. 
4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
Soziales Sicherungssystem, Arbeitsplätze, Wohlstand
5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
Siehe 4)
6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
Geregelt sollte das ganz auf jeden Fall sein, wie jetzt diese Regelung jedoch aussehen soll kann ich nicht beurteilen.
7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
Ja,wieso nicht?
8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
Siehe) Tim Comanns
9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
Nein.
10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
Ja. 
11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
richtig
12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
Nicht vor Ausländern, eher vor "einheimischen" Krawallmachern.
13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Ohne sie wäre Deutschland nicht das was es heute ist, sie sind Teil unserer heutigen Gesellschaft und Kultur.
14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
siehe) Tim Comanns
15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
Der Kulturkreis ist irrelevant.
16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
siehe) Tim Comanns 
17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
Nein.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. September 2003)

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
22

2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
Student

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
Denke mal alle, die sich in Deutschland eine bessere Zukunft ausrechnen.

4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
Sozialstaat, Achtung der Menschenrechte

5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
keine Ahnung

6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
aus 5 folgt -> keine Ahung

7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
ich denke nicht  

8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
Das in erster Linie Leuten geholfen wird, die diese hilfe auch benötigen.

9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
nein

10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
Ja,  Asylbewerber sind grob gesagt Politisch verfolgte, Zuwanderer würde ich viel weiter fassen...

11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
Kann man so nicht sagen, solange jemand fürchten muss wegen seiner Religion, Rasse usw. den morgigen Tag nicht mehr zu erleben, solange ist sie zu niedrig. Wenn ich mir einige "schwarze Schafe" anschaue, die bereits in Deutschland sind und trouble machen, würd ich sagen zu hoch. Alles in allem könnte man evtl sagen "richtig, aber falsch verteilt"

12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
nein

13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Ich bin mit "Ausländern" aufgewachsen - einige meiner besten Freunde sind Ausländer. Ich hab mir abgewöhnt, jemanden aufgrund seiner Herkunft zu beurteilen (auch nicht unterbewusst). Idioten gibts in jedem Land, unabhängig der Nation... 

14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
Kulturelle vielfalt, evtl irgendwann mal mehr Tolleranz gegenüber "Fremden"

15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
nein

16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?Ja, zwangsweise Negativ, mehr Leute müssen sich die gleiche anzahl (evtl minimal mehr) Arbeitsplätze teilen, dadurch wirds für den einzelnen schwieriger.

17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
nein - gleiches Recht für alle


----------



## GreenThunder (19. September 2003)

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
- 22

2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
- Azubi Informatikkaufmann

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
- Alle möglichen Nationen, vor allem aber aus Ost-Europa und Afrika

4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
- Der gute Ruf, den Deutschland weltweit hat, egal obs stimmt oder nicht.

5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
- Da muss ich passen.

6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
- ja, auf jedenfall 

7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
- ich denke nicht

8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
- das kriminelle Zuwanderer sofort abgeschoben werden und das es wieder mehr Arbeitsplätze für Deutsche gibt, sowie eine Entlastung fürs Sozialsystem

9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
- nein

10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
- Zuwanderer wollen in Deutschland leben, Asylbewerber sind auf der Flucht vor Krieg und suchen schutz in Dtl. 

11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
- zu hoch

12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
- nein

13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
- Grundsätzlich habe ich nix gegen Ausländer, aber kriminelle Ausländer sollten raus.

14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
- neue Kulturen, lernen mit Fremden zu leben, sie zu respektieren, mehr Bildung

15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
- nein

16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
- Löhne sinken

17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
- diese Frage kann man nicht einfach mit ja oder nein beantworten, es kommt noch auf andere Dinge drauf an


----------



## Helmut Klein (21. September 2003)

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
14

2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
Schüler


Fragen zur Zuwanderung:

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
Größtenteils aus Asien, Afrika und Ost-Europa.

4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
Vorstellung von einem besseren Leben in Deutschland; eine (bessere) Arbeitsstelle.

5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
keine Ahnung.

6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
Vielleicht, weiß nicht wie das Gesamtbild Deutschlans aussieht.

7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
keine Ahnung.

8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
Dass z.B. Leute die eh nur auf schnelles Geld auf illegale Weise aus sind erst gar nicht nach Deutschland einwandern dürfen bzw. direkt wieder rausgeschmissen werden.

9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
keine Ahnung.

10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
Der Zuwanderer hat vielleicht schon die Erlaubnis, nach Deutschland einzuwandern, während der Asylbewerber erst einen Antrag darauf stellen muss.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?

11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
Vielleicht zu hoch, weiß nicht wie das gesamte Schaubild Deutschlands aussieht.

12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
Nein.

13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Keine bestimmte.

14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
Es werden auch Arbeitsplätze mit niedrigerem Lohn/schlechteren Arbeitsverhältnissen belegt. Es entstehen Läden/Geschäfte mit neuen "Produkten" (Pizzeria, Dönerstand...)

15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
Nein.

16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
Es werden vielleicht mehr Arbeitsplätze besetzt und die Arbeitslosenrate steigt.

17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?

Nein.


----------



## Vincent (21. September 2003)

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
18
2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
Gymnasiale Oberstufe

Fragen zur Zuwanderung:

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
Jeder hat das Recht hier einzuwandern. Viele Türken kamen nach dem 2. Weltkrieg als Arbeitskräfte und sind mittlerweile etabliert. Auch aus dem östlichen Raum kommen einige, da sie sich hier bessere Arbeits und Lebensbedingungen erhoffen. Auch aus Kriegsgebieten kommen immer wieder vertriebene, die Hilfe benötigen.
4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
Gründe für die Einwanderung: Verfolgung im eigenen Land, Krieg im eigenen Land, schlechteste Berufsaussichten im eigenen Land, Standortwechsel einer Firma nach Deutschland, generell schlechtere Lebensbedingungen im Heimatland.
5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
Aus meiner Sicht hat das schnelle Erlernen der deuschen Sprache Hauptpriorität.
6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
Nein, Ausländer stören im Normalfall nicht. Die Aussage, dass sie Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen ist bei genauerer Betrachtung der ausgeübten Metiers hinfällig.
7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
Innerhalb der EU darf man meines wissens nach unbegrenzt hin und her ziehen.
8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
Nichts
9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
Rechte / Konservative Parteien vornehmlich CSU/CDU.
10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
Asylbewerber brauchen Hilfe, weil sie im Heimatland in Lebensgefahr sind. Das trifft auf ordinäre Zuwanderer nur beschränkt zu.
11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
Nicht störend. 
12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
In keinster Weise
13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Es gibt genau wie in der deutschen Bevölkerung schwarze Schafe. Aber auch viele achtbare Bürger.
14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
Kulturvielfalt primär.
15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
Nein
16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung?
Für Deutsche kein Unterschied - da wie bereits erwähnt Ausländer zumeist in anderen Metiers tätig sind.
17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
Nein auf keinen Fall. Es gibt in Deutschland die Gewerbefreiheit, jeder kann angestellt werden oder auch nicht. Das liegt rein im Ermessen des Betriebes, welches vornehmlich nach Leistung des Bewerbers urteilt.
Ist ein Ausländer kompetenter als eine einheimische Arbeitskraft, so wird ein auf Leistungs bedachtes liberales Unternehmen den Ausländer einstellen.

Bitte...


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (21. September 2003)

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
*32*
2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
*Kommunikationselektroniker, z.Zt. tech. Support*

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
*eigentlich so gut wie alle.* _(wir reden hier ja über Einwanderung und NICHT über Asylanten. Letztere kommen nur aus politisch "unstabilen" Ländern)_

4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
*besserer Verdienst, soziales Netz, bessere Lebensqualität * _(ich denke dann an sowas wie Hygiene, Trinkwasser, Ärzte, usw.)_

5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
*weiss nicht genau, aber war da nicht von einer Mengenbegrenzung pro Jahr die Rede?*

6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
*Was die Zuwanderung betrifft: Ja! Allerdings sollte es immer noch die Möglichkeit für politisch verfolgte geben, hier Asyl zu beantragen. Also Trennung zwischen Einwanderung und Asyl. Aber auch das Asylrecht müsste angepasst werden.*

7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
*nein, EU Bürger dürfen mittlerweile Ihren Wohnsitz innerhalb der EU frei wählen.*

8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
*mehr Kontrolle über die Anzahl und Art der Einwanderer.*

9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
*keine Ahnung*

10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
*Ja ! Zuwanderer kommen meiner Meinung nach, um hier zu leben und zu arbeiten. Asylbewerber kommen als politisch verfolgte und dürfen in der ersten Zeit garnicht hier arbeiten.*

11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
*Dazu müsste man erstmal den Begriff des Ausländers definieren. Gilt ein in Deutschland geborener DEUTSCHER (mit der deutschen Staatsangehörigkeit) mit z.B. türkischen Eltern als Ausländer?*

12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
*nein*

13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
*mir fehlt hier in dieser Umfrage der Aspekt Mensch. Jeder Ausländer ist genauso Mensch wie wir deutsche. Leider sehen das nicht alle so, wenn ich da z.B. an Herrn Bush denke.  *

14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
*Spezialisten und dadurch auch Know-How kommen ins Land.*

15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
*nein*

16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
*solange es noch Deutsche gibt, die bestimmte Aufgaben nicht übernehmen wollen oder können, wirkt es sich positiv aus, denke ich.*

17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
*Nein*


so, das waren meine 5 Cent zum Thema 


Dunsti


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (21. September 2003)

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
16 (in 5 tagen)

2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
Schüler

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
Sehr viele verschiedene.. andere Europäer, Asiaten (u.a. Türkei, Iran, Irak, etc.)

4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
Einen "besseren" Lebensstandard... es kann von gut zwar oft keine Rede sein, aber besser als in dem jeweiligen Heimatland

5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
Gute Frage...

6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
Es sollten jedenfalls definitiv mehr Kontrollen durchgeführt werden.. auf Schmuggel, Prostitution, etc. hin

7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
Keine Ahnung.

8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
Hab nichts von gehört.

9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
Ja.

10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
Zuwanderer kann auch illegal sein (?)

11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
Unterschiedlich.. in manchen Gegenden zu hoch... aber generell zu hoch kann man nicht sagen, obwohl es einige Ausländer gibt, die besser hätten in ihrem Heimtland bleiben sollen... (nicht alle, einige nur.. Kriminelle, etc.)

12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
Etwas, ja...

13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Es gibt, wie gesagt, einige unangenehme Exemplare, die nur auf Prügel und Streit aus sind und auf die kann ich getrost verzichten, ansonsten hab ich aber kein Problem mit Ausländern

14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
Döner 

15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
Das sollte frei sein.

16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
Einige Stellen können nur durch ausländische Arbeiter besetzt werden, von daher gibt es auch einige positive Aspekte für den Arbeitsmarkt.

17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
Jeder sollte die Chance haben, Arbeit zu finden.


----------



## Klon (21. September 2003)

1) 20
2) ZDL


Fragen zur Zuwanderung:

3) Haupts. aus Kriesen/Armutsländern
4) Sozialamt, Jobmöglichkeiten, Sicherheit
5) Gibt es welche?
6) Sehr sehr schnell ja
7) Erm... keine Ahnung
8) Mehr Kontrolle und eine bessere Eingliederung
9) Nein
10) Ja
11) zu hoch
12) Tendenziell schon, Gruppen spezifisch...
13) Keine Probleme, man ist ja selbst Ausländer wo nicht DE ist...
14) Wirtschaftliche Vorteile durch Spezialisten, Bevölkerungsvielfälltigkeit
15) Nein
16) Zum Guten
17) Absolut nicht


----------



## JoelH (21. September 2003)

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
30
2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
Programmierer

Fragen zur Zuwanderung:

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
k.a., wichtig ist dass sie arbeiten wollen
4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
vielleicht weil es bei ihnen noch schlechter um die Wirtschaft steht als bei uns !?
5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
k.a. ich wohn ja schon hier
6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
nein.
7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
wer in der EU arbeiten will ist AFAIK überall innerhalb der EU willkommen
8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
nichts
9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
die CDU/CSU ist gegen Ausländer
10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
sicher, ein Zuwanderer tut es freiwilig
11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
ist mir schnuppe, solange die Leute nicht auf meiner Tasche liegen.
12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
Ich habe Angst vor der Gewalt *GEGEN* Ausländer 
13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Ich bin selbst ein halber, habe zwei Staatsangehörigkeiten
14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
Die türkischen Arbeiter haben uns sehr beim Wirtschaftaufschwung geholfen vor 40 Jahren
15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
Ich mag keine Leute die religiösen Scheiss für alles vorschieben.
16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
garnicht, da sie sowieso beschissen ist.
17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
Warum denn ? Was ist ein Spezialist ? Einer der Müllmann ist ist auch Spezialist usw.


----------



## Paradizogeeko (21. September 2003)

*Auch wenn ich davon nicht wirklich Ahnung hab....*

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
- 20 Jahre jung

2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
- Ich gehe noch zur Schule

Fragen zur Zuwanderung:

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
- hauptsächlich aus dem Osten und Orient ?!

4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
- Gesetzte (Recht auf Asyl)

5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
- Wenn ich das wüsste, würde ich auch noch Deutschland mirgieren.

6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
- wäre zumindest nicht schlecht - noch drucken wir unser Geld ja nicht selber.
  Ich hab gelesen, das Deutschl. so viele Menschen aufnimmt, wie GB, F, A und Italien zusammen.

7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
- Ich hab das Gesetzbuch nicht vor mir liegen, denke aber nein.

8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
- Einsparungen, viele werden ja auch nicht pol. oder so verfolgt - sondern wandern ohne ersten Grund nach GER.

9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
- würd zur CDU passen

10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
- Auf jeden :] Afaik sind Asylbewerber politisch verfolgt.

11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
- zu hoch

12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
Nö :]

13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
- Keine andere Meinung als über Deutsch auch.

14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
- Kann ja, doch dann muesste ich jetzt sehr weit ausholen.

15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
- Nein, wir wollen doch keine Rassentrennung, oder ?! :]

16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
- Ich tippe mal auf mehr Schwarzarbeit > Mrd.-Verlust

17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?

Nein, nur alle die ordnungsgemäß gemeldet sind ^^


.... so und nu muss ich mich an meine komplexen Zahlen machen


----------



## Alexander Schuc (21. September 2003)

_1) Wie alt sind Sie?_
18

_2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?_
Schüler, (Bundes Oberstufen Real Gymnasium)

_3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?_
Schätzungsweise Russen, Türken, Polen etc. - Aus Ländern mit einem schlechteren politischem und sozialem System.

_4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?_
Stabil(eres) politisches/soziales System, Hoffnung auf Arbeit und 'sicheres' Leben

_5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?_
kA

_6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?_
Eine gewisse Regelung muss sicherlich vorhanden sein, um gewisse Abläufe zu sichern. Allerdings sollten diese Gesetze gut durchdacht sein, und eine faire Chance auf Einwanderung ermöglichen.

_7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?_
Ich denke nicht, da es doch ein Ziel der EU ist jedem EU-Bürger es zu ermöglichen innerhalb der EU zu arbeiten/leben. 

_8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?_
kA, faire Behandlung von Zuwanderern etc.?

_9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?_
In Österreich verbinde ich u.a. die FPÖ mit Asylwerber-Gesetz etc, in Deutschland evt. FDP?

_10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?_
Ja, Zuwanderer will in einem anderen Land leben und arbeiten, und das aus freiem Willen. Asylwerber werden aus gewissen Gründen gezwungen ihre Heimat zu verlassen. (Krieg, Politische/Religiöse Ansichten ..)

_11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)_
kA

_12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?_
Nein.

_13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?_
Kommt auf den Ausländer an? Eine allgemein gültige Meinung über Ausländer hab ich nicht wirklich.

_14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?_
Verschiedene Kulturen können voneinander lernen, Niedrige Geburtenraten und hohe Sterberaten werden kompensiert ..

_15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?_
Einwanderer aus den westlichen Ländern kommen zwar evt. besser mit der Kultur des Landes zurecht, aber es kann doch auch nicht schaden andere Kulturen in einem Land zu haben.

_16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?_
kA

_17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?_
Nein! Meines Erachtens wäre dies eine Art Diskriminierung. Bzw. ein Arbeitgeber wird nur Personen einstellen die auch für diesen Job geeignet sind. Die Chance sollte für alle da sein.

---

Mfg,
Alex


----------



## Scharlatan (29. September 2003)

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
19
2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
Azubi(Mediengestalter)

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
Bayern

4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
Deutschlands Toleranz und Offenheit
5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
Green Card in USA

6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
Keine Ahnung!

7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
Keine Ahnung 

8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
WAs?Kenne ich net!

9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
spd(die sind doch die Chefs

10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
KP

11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
30%

12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
Hm solange ich in meiner Stadt bin,nicht!Wo anders keine ahnung?Nein,Gewalt kann von jedem kommen!Dann müsste ich vor allen Angst habe und dass habe ich nicht!

13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Ich hab nix gegen Ausländer,jeder sollte ein haben
Scherz!Manchmal bin ich selber einer!So wenn ich im Ausland bin!Ach mich störts nicht!Es ist kein Mensch besser als der andere,ich will da jetzt keine Unterschiede zwischen AUsländer und Inländer machen!(Was ist das Gegenteil von Ausländer)

14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
hübsche Fraun!

15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
Als ob ich mir das aussuchen könnte!Es ist ein Kommen und ein Gehen!

16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
Nicht so gut,hab gehört,Ausländern nehmen immer die arbeit weg*LOL**Schwachsinn*

17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
Jeder sollte da eingestellt werden,wo er Spezialist ist!ISt doch logisch!Jeder auf dem gebiet was er kann!


----------



## knulp (8. November 2003)

1) 14
2) Schüler


3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
aus wirtschaftlich schwächeren Ländern und aus Ländern mit Krieg also Flüchtlinge

4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
Hoffnung auf gesteigerte Lebensqualität, oder die Auswanderung ist "attraktiv"

5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
keine Ahnung. (Zum glück bin ich nich der einzige 

6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
Nö.
7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
siehe 5), glaub aber nur halb oder so
8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
wenig, Zahl der Einwanderer nimmt ja glaub ich gar nicht mehr zu
9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
Cdu
10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
ich glaube ja.
11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
richtig, knapp an der Grenez zu "Zu hoch"
12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
Nein, nur in speziellen Ausländervierteln, wegen "Grüppchenbildung"
13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Oft sehr bemüht sich anzupassen, leider gibt es Ausnahmen, teilweise in schlimmen Vierteln negative Erfahrungen, z..b. Bahnhof 
14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
Arbeitsplätze im Billiglohnbereich,
15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
Nein.
16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
wie schon in 14) genannt, jedoch keinesfalls negativ, da viele arbeitslose Ausländer nicht eingestellt werden und sich selbstständig machen
17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
Vielleicht bevorzugt.


----------



## Soul-Techno (21. November 2003)

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
17

2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
Schülerin und Nebenjobs

Fragen zur Zuwanderung:

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
Ich denke mir mal so gut wie alle die meisten kommen aus der Türkei, Russland und so.. das sind denke ich mir die meisten betroffenen Länder wo sie herkommen

4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
Die Arbeit, das Geld, Sozialhilfe (Was sie in den meisten Ländern nicht bekommen oder in garkeinem Land ich weis es jetzt nicht) und solche sachen eben!

5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
Naja ich habe nun gehört (schon ein bisschen her) Das die Ausländer nun in einer bestimmten Zeit, Deutsch lernen, Arbeit finden ect .. müssen damit sie hier bleiben dürfen (Wenn ich die Frage nun richtig gelesen habe) naja und sonst weis ich es nicht ich wohne ja hier 

6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. 
eingeschränkt werden ?
Ja denke ich mir schon wenn ich oft durch Städte und Dörfer gehe, dann seh ich nur Ausländer (fast nur Ausländer) und ich glaube da spreche ich nicht nur für mich alleine das wenn ich sage "Ich gehe durch die Stadt und komme mir wie ein Ausländer vor" Denn so denken viele.. Hier in Kassel gibt es eine ecke die wird "Nordstadt" genannt und da ist ein Ausländeranteil von 26 % oder so zu finden.... und so nen Zeug... Naja keine ahnung Kassel hat bald über die Hälfte nur ausländer wenn das so weiter geht.. 

7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
Man darf überall hinziehen und arbeiten wo man will glaube ich, aber in manchen Ecken muss man doch etwas "mitbringen" oder bestimmte Sachen "erfüllen"  das man dort hinkann oder bleiben kann!

8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
Weniger Ausländer, mehr Arbeit,  das man den Überblick der "Bürger" im  Auge hat da man ja noch nicht mal abschätzen kann wieviele Bürger "schwarz" in Deutschland leben... ect.

9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
die CDU/CSU 

10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
Ja gibt es... Zuwanderer kommen hier her um zu arbeiten und leben ect.. odeR? Und die Asylanten... weil sie abgeschoben wurden oder so was .. 

11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
80% zu hoch

12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
Ich habe schon zu oft Drohungen bekommen von Deutschen, Sexuelle nötigungen alles hinter mir.. "Deutsche" haben mir immer geholfe.. (ich sage das jetzt weil viele sagen das Deutsche genauso sein können aber davon merk ich kaum was eher im gegenteil) naja und angst habe ich schon in KAssel kann ich mich ja so gut wie nicht mehr bliken lassen weil ich eine Anzeige gemacht habe und seit dem bekomme ich oft genug drohungen meine Schule besteht zu 70% aus ausländern und da kenne ich auch einige die ziemlich Gewaltätig sind..

13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Keine gute ich habe immer was gegen Ausländer... Keine ahnung rechts bin ich nicht das steht fest.. denn es gibt noch genügend ausländer die "normal" sind und sich auch "normal" verhalten... 

14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
Nein!

15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
Nein!

16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
Schlecht finde ich.. Früher kamen sie hier her.. wegen dem Krieg.. weil alles Kaputt war und sie kamen her um zu helfen aufzubauen seit dem sind sie hier herzlich Willkommen... und können machen was sie wollen

17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
Nein, jeder soll da eingestellt werden wo er am meisten,  erfahrungen hat. Aber darauf achtet ja niemand die schaun nur noch aufs Zeugniss aber ob die Menschen wirklich die Kenntnisse haben ist denen egal sie schaffen das schon.... Und die, die es können.. Nehmen sie nicht

Gruss


----------



## Christian Fein (21. November 2003)

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
27
2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
Administrator / Programmierer

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
Osteuropa, und Arabische + Afrikanische Länder. 

4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
Grosse ungerechtheit in ihren Ländern. Habe ich während meines Aufenthaltes in der Ukraine kennen gelernt, dort schlägt die Polizei erst zu und erklärt dann warum (ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht). Und armut.

5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
Politische Verfolgung, oder Zugehörigkeit zum deutschen Volke (Russland-Deutsche z.b)

6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und 
ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
Die Zuwanderrung sollte nicht eingeschränkt werden, aber die letztendliche Asylentscheidung sollte schnell getroffen sein, und nicht bis zu mehreren Jahren dauern.

7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
Nein

8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
Schnellere Abschiebund der ungerechtfertigten Asylanträgen. Wobei ich die Entscheidung ob gerechtfertig oder nicht gerechtfertig als sehr schwer empfinde. Im Zweifel jedoch für den Asylanträger.

9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
Ein positives Verhältnis zur Asylanfrage hat die SPD. Die CDU ist mir in dieser Frage zu rechts.

10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
Asylbewerber flüchten vor Politischer Verfogung oder Krieg. Zuwanderer meist um ihren Lebensstand zu verbessern.

11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
Anzahl = richitg, jedoch oft die falschen Leute (nicht verfolgte, und Leute denen es auch in ihrem Heimatland nicht allzu schlecht geht).


12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
Genauso wie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt vom rechten Pack.

13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Meine Freundin ist Ukrainerin, also persöhnliche gute Erfahrungen. Auch mit vielen türkischen Mitbürgern komme ich klar. Probleme sehe ich allerdings in der Ghettoisierung in manchen Städten. Abgrenzung und schlechte imigration sind Probleme die uns in der Zukunft noch zu schaffen machen werden,

14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
Deutschland ist Interressant durch die Kulturvielfalt. 

15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
Nein

16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
Wird gern auf die Zuwanderrung geschoben. Diese macht aber nur einen gewissen Teil der Arbeitsmarktproblematik aus. Zudem sind Ausländer oft eher bereit Arbeiten zu übernehmen für die sich deutsche Langzeitarbeitslose zu schade sind (Müllabfuhr u. ä.)

17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
Nein

Vielen Dank. 
Bitte


----------



## zheka (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich lebe in Deutschland seit 10 J. Ich bin seit 2 J. deutsch.  
Bin ich ein Ausländer?
Soll man sich ändern und sich anpassen um in Deutschland leben zu können?


----------



## Natalja (27. Januar 2004)

*Antworten*

1) 17
2) Kauffrau im Einzelhandel

Antworten zur Zuwanderung:

3) Türken, Marokaner, Russen
4) In Deutschland wird man für nichts tuhenbezahlt
5) Das die Ausländer hier in Deuschland arbeiten und die gesetze akzeptieren.
6) Ja
7) Jain
8) Das jetzt nicht mehr soviele Einwandern und es mehr Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland gibt
9) Nein
10) Nein
11) Zu Hoch
12) Nein
13) Manche denken sie seien in ihrem Heimatland und benemen sich auch so ohne Rücksicht auf andere zu nehmen
14) Nein
15) Nein
16)Es gibt immer weniger Arbeitsplätze
17) Nein, menschen die keine Ausbildung geschaft haben sollen auch arbeiten


----------



## Natalja (27. Januar 2004)

*Antwort an zheka*

zheka
Ich bin eine Russin doch ich Akzeptire die Deutschen Gestze und ich versuche mich anzupassen, weil ich in Deutschland lebe. Zu hause rede ich mit meinen Eltern russisch doch wenn in der Öffentlichkeit bin rede ich deutsch (obwohl ich es nicht so gut kann). Wenn du dich nicht anpassen willst ist es egal aber die anderen in einer Umgebung fühlen sich, wie soll ich es sagen  , keine Ahnung aber sie fühlen sich nicht gut dabei. Denke drüber nach, wenn Menschen in deinem Land  eure Gesetze nicht befolgen oder euch nicht anpassen findest du es doch auch nicht gut oder?


----------



## franken (27. Januar 2004)

Hi! Bin zwar neu hier (auf tutorials.de), aber so kann ich mich ja gleich richtig einführen...  

1) Wie alt sind Sie? 30
2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus? PC- und Netzwerkadmin
3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein?
Z.B. Rußlanddeutsche, Afrikaner (fast alle Nationen), Albaner, etc.
4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv?
Sozialsystem der BRD, Lohnniveau in der BRD, Glaube das sei das "Gelobte Land"
5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
Familienangehörger bereits im Land, Arbeitsplatz oder Greencard(?)
6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
Ja, ganz klar! (Denn es sollte den Bedürftigen dienen, und nicht den Schmarotzern) Sollte auf Stückzahl beschränkt werden
7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
Nein, innerh.EU freie Wohort- und Arbeitsplatzwahl! Gute Nacht, deutscher Bauarbeiter
8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
Es sollte den Bedürftigen dienen, und nicht den Schmarotzern! Schutz der inländischen Kultur (sollte für jedes Land gelten), Integration der Menschen, Mengenbeschränkung! (Ausrichtung an Australien: Man kommt nur in Land, wenn man etwas bestimmtes kann oder mitbringt)
9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
Ja, eher mit CDU/CSU, denn sowas wie DVU o.ä. ist nicht wählbar!
10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber?
Das ist eine gute Frage und ich freue mich, daß Sie diese Frage gerade mir gestellt haben.... Ich denke mal: Asyl = Politisch verfolgt, Leib und Leben bedroht; Zuwand = Nachziehende Familien und Arbeitskräfte
11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ?
Noch nicht ZU hoch, aber hoch - sollte nicht mehr wachsen - eher schrumpfen
12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
Terror nein (kommt sowieso vom Ausland) Gewalt ja! In *Nürnberg* gibt es Schulen die komplett in Türk.Hand sind!
13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Geteilt! Ich kenne sehr viele Türken und Griechen sehr gut (kann schon etwas die Sprache  ) u.komme *super mit ihnen klar*, weil sie intergriert sind und sich auch hier (in gewissem Maße) auch anpassen Gewaltbereite, systemausnutzende Querolanten kann ich nicht ab  (Gilt aber *auch* für meine Landsleute!)
14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
Kulturelle Vielfalt (nicht nur kulinarisch), Technologie- und Kulturaustausch, "Von anderen Völkern lernen können"
15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen?
Nein, Anpassungfähigkeit ist gefragt! Ich kann auch nicht in Kandahar z.B. eine Kirche bauen... 
16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung?
Kommt auf die Zahl der Zuwanderer an: Geringe Zw könnte Lücken (Bedarf) füllen - zuviel Zw erhöht die Arbeitslosenzahl!
17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden?
Bedingt! Wie gesagt: Bis zu einer gewissen Zahl Bedürftige und Spezialisten (Vorbild Australien)

--bin ich jetzt rechtsradikal?--

PS: Peinliche Ballermann-Urlauber bezahlen dafür und sind dann auch wieder weg! Vergleichbar mit Messetouristen in Deutschland - da könnte man meinen, die könnten ohne Bordell nicht leben


----------



## Sera (29. Januar 2004)

1) 25
2) Studium

3) es wandern alle ein
4) der lebensstandard deutschlands, das viele geld
5) gute frage
6) sie sollte auf jeden fall begrenzt werden, am besten sollte es wie in der schweiz gemacht werden, dass nur ein bestimmter prozentsatz an ausländern einwandern darf
7) ich denke schon, die türkei ist zwar noch nicht in der EU, aber ich denke bei es wird gelten
8) die deutschen erhoffen sich warscheinlich ansehen und eine wiedergutmachung für das, was  verbrochen hat
9) nein, nicht direkt, aber soviel ich weiss ist die cdu für eine einschränkung, oder? ich bin derselben meinung
10) ja
11) viel zu hoch, ich meine es gibt nur eine oder 2 bestimmte gruppe von denen es zuviele gibt, und zwar sind es die türken, russen werden auch immer mehr. andere wie italiäner, spanier und griechen sind recht gering in dere anzahl.
12) jein
13) ich bin selber halber ausländer, und zwar halbgrieche. im allgemeinen benehmen sich ausländer recht gut, es gibt natürlich auch andere, aber was überwiegt weiss ich nicht.
14) keine
15) nein
16) mehr arbeitslose, höhere steuern...
17) nein, denn die deutschen sollten selber zu spezis gemacht werden und nicht ausländern das werk überlassen...


----------



## MasterJM (6. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Hallo,
> 
> wir starten im Politik-LK eine Umfrage zum Thema Zuwanderung. Wir hoffen, dass ihr zahlreich teilnehmt, um ein aussagekräftiges Meinungsbild zu erhalten.
> ...




np

MfG JM


----------



## nand (18. Februar 2004)

1) 39
2) Umschulung

3) keine Ahnung
4) Lebensbedingungen
5) keine Ahnung
6) Man muss endlich damit aufhören, in Kategorien wie Staaten, Einwnderer zu denken. Bei der, nun mal nicht zu verhindernden Globalisierung der Wirtschaft ist es schlichtweg unnsinnig, diese Begrenzungen aufrecht erhalten zu wollen. Durch eine gesetzliche Beschränkung verändert man nur den Grad der Legalität, nicht jedoch die Anzahl. Die Anzahl der Zuwanderer wird von anderen Faktoren bestimmt. Will man also die Zahl verändern, was ich persönlich nicht für sinnvoll halte, muss man sich um die Ursachen kümmern.
7) Irrelevant (Es soll doch eine Meinungsumfrage sein und kein juristischer wissenstest)
8) siehe 6) keine Lösung.
9) Keine mir bekannte Partei scheint mir in der Lage zu sein, irgend ein Problem ernsthaft einer Lösung zuführen zu können.
10) Nein, da beide sich beide bei genauerer Betrachtung als folgen "unseres" globalen Einflusses erweisen.
11) Ziel der Menschheit sollte doch die Auflösung des babylonischen Sprachgewirrs sein. Der Begriff  "Ausländer" selbst enthält somit schon einen Fehler. Dies ist nachvollziehbar, wenn man versucht, diesen Begriff zu definieren.
12) siehe 10) Der Begriff "Terrorismus" hängt vom jeweiligen Betrachter ab und ist somit für eine objektive Betrachtung unbrauchbar.
13) Einspruch: Frage stellt selbst eine unzulässige Verallgemeinerung dar.
14) siehe 11),6),12)...
15) siehe 11) genaue Definition des Kulturbegriffes erforderlich!
16) Die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt hat etwas mit einer Sache zu tun, welche sich technischer Fortschritt nennt. Gerade eine "Nation" wie Deutschland, welche einen so genannten Exportüberschuss als Standard für sich selbst beansprucht, kann dabei doch nicht ignorieren, dass dieser "Gewinn" an anderer Stelle "Verlust" heissen muss. Es gibt kein wirtschaftliches Perpetuum Mobile.
17) Das könnte manchen so gefallen! Die Ausbildung des Nachwuchses gehört in die Verantwortung der Wirtschaft. Wenn die Wirtschaft das versäumt, hat sie die Konsequenzen zu tragen! 

Anmerkung) Ich habe an der Umfrage teilgenommen, weil ich eine Meinung zu dem Thema habe.


----------



## mapola (9. September 2004)

1) Wie alt sind Sie? 
33
2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus? 
Grafikerin, Gestalterin Multimedia


Fragen zur Zuwanderung:

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ? 
Von alle Länder
4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
Ich habe überall gesucht und erstaunt festgestellt, keiner hat die "Liebe zu einem Deutschen" genannt. Die meisten Ausländer die ich hier kenne fallen in dieser Categorie, obwohl auch so viele anderen Gründen natürlich gibt wie Ausländer.
5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
Arbeit haben, genug Geld.
6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
Es muss auf jeden Fall geregelt werden, ich weis nicht genau ob jetzigen Gesetzt ausreicht, oder man einen Neuen braucht.
7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
Natürlich, EU-Bürger müssen auch in Deutschland nachweisen, um ein Aufenthaltserlaubnis zu bekommen, das sie für ihren Unterhalt genug verdienen, oder jemand für ihnen genug verdient. Es werden Aufenthaltserlaubnis auch an EU-Bürger nicht verlängert, bzw. ausgegeben, wenn sie z.B. von der Sozialhilfe leben müssen.
8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ? Dass es endlich für Integration ganz viel macht, und nicht nur darüber spricht. Ich bin selber Ausländerin und denke, man sollte doch ermöglichen/verlangen, dass die Ausländer hier sich an die Gesetze anpassen, und deutsch lernen
9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ? Nö, leider ist es so, dass einen vernünftigen Ausländergesetz, dass allen hier gut tun würde (Ausländer wie Deutsche) zu sehr an kurzlebige Wahlkampagnen geknüpft sind.
10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
Asylbewrber müssen ihr Land verlassen, Zuwanderer im Prinzip nicht (aber was sind doch die Wirtschaftsasylanten?)
11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig) 
Es sollte Platz geben für allen, wir müssen aber uns im klaren machen über die Regeln des Zusammenlebens.
12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
Ich habe Angst von der Demagogie egal aus welchen Fanatismus das kommt, das das Zusammenleben Menschen verschiedener Kultur, Mentalität, Hautfarbe, Religion, usw. für eigene Zwecke erschwert. (Habe Angst vor Gehirnwäsche und Intoleranz, egal woher sie kommt)
13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
So wie über Deutsche (es gibt nette, blöde, gute, dicke, düne, intelligente, asoziale Deutsche so wie Ausländer...) ich glaube man kann nicht das Gegenteil nicht behaupten, dass eine bestimmte Art von Mensch nur unter Ausländer vorkommen würde
14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
Viele, es erweitert das eigene Geist sich mit fremden Sachen richtig auseinanderzusetzen. Man kann es zumindest, wenn man offen bleibt.
15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
?, und Deutschen nur aus Deutschland kommen?
16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
Es gibt viele Ausländer die dazu beitragen, dieses Deutsche system durch ihre Steuer zu unterstützen. Und viele anderen Auswirkungen, klar
17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ? Spezialisten in Anpassung und Toleranz


----------



## director_86 (26. Dezember 2004)

Bin hier in Deutschland geboren stamme aber aus Vietnam

1) Wie alt sind Sie? 
18
2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
Schüler - Gymnasium


Fragen zur Zuwanderung:

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
Türken- Deutschrussen - Chinesen - Polen - Albaner - Kasachen - Iraner - Viets
4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
Hoffnung auf besseres Leben
5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
Qualifikationsstatus (heute) - Gastarbeiter (damals)
6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
Es soll wie in Amerika gelten, dass auch wirklich nur Leute ins Land geholt werden die eine bestimmte Qualifikation voraussetzen können und ein bestimmtes Alter nicht überschreiten (soll auch in Vietnam sein ;o))
7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
Nein
8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
wirtschaftlicher Aufschwung und eine Multikultur
9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
einschränkung -> CDU
10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
Ich glaube nich! Beide wollen in Deutschland leben
11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
Ich glaube es sind 10% der Gesamtbevölkerung in Deutschland. Ich denke dass dies eine akzeptable Summe ist.
12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
Nein! Bin ja im Grunde selber einer ;o)
13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Viele von meinen Freunden sind Ausländer! Kasachen und deutschrussen sind sehr gastfreundlich! Aber es gibt auch Ausländer die sich nicht korrekt verhalten!
14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
wirtschaftlicher Aufschwung. Bevolkerungszahl in Deutschland bleibt konstant
15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
Nein! Das grenzt dann schon an Rassismus bestimmter Kulturen (meine Meinung)
16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
bei der 1. Generation der Einwanderer (meist Gastarbeiter) eher in einfach Jobs vertreten. In der 2. hingegen auch schon in qualifizierten Jobs.
17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
Zum Teil ja! Es sollten nur Qualifizierte ins Land dürfen und Verwandten deren Familie schon länger in  Deutschland zu hause sind!


----------



## Fingers (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

wir starten im Politik-LK eine Umfrage zum Thema Zuwanderung. Wir hoffen, dass ihr zahlreich teilnehmt, um ein aussagekräftiges Meinungsbild zu erhalten.

1) Wie alt sind Sie? 40
2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus? Unternehmensberater


Fragen zur Zuwanderung:

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
Türken, Griechen, versch. Afrikaner, Asiaten (kurz, so ziemlich alles, was es gibt)

4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
Die angeblich so tollen Lebensverhältnisse (wobei die Zuwanderung aus etlichen Ländern ja bereits deutlich abnimmt)

5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
Entweder politische Verfolgung, EU-Mitgliedschaft des Heimatlandes oder sog. Deutschstämmigkeit.

6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
Sicherlich in dem Sinne, daß es auch für die, die sich hier niederlassen wollen eine Rechtssicherheit geben muss. Wir können nicht Leute reinlassen (und wir werden dazu in den nächsten Jahren auf Grund unserer Selbsterhaltung immer stärker gezwungen sein) und dann keinerlei Sicherheiten geben.

7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
Das derzeitge nicht, weil EU-Bürger unter die entsprechenden EU-Verträge fallen

8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
a.) Rechtssicherheit für die, die zu uns kommen
b.) Rechtssicherheit um Fälle wie Kaplan auch wieder loszuwerden.

9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
Mit der Durchsetzung eines sinnvollen Gesetzes kann ich derzeit überhaupt keine unserer politischen Parteien mehr verbinden.

10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
Formaljuristisch ja. Ein Asylbewerber kann aus jedem Land der Erde kommen wo er politsch verfolgt wird. Ein Zuwanderer im engeren Sinne ist derzeit in der Rechtsprechung mehr mit der Deutschstämmigkeit verbunden.

11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
Da die Deutschen eine aussterbende Rasse sind, denke ich, wir werden im Laufe der nächsten 20 Jahre immer mehr Ausländer brauchen um selbst zu überleben. Wobei sich mir die Frage stellt, ob ein Grieche, der Ende der 50er Jahre nach Deutschland kam überhaupt noch ein Ausländer ist.

12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
Nicht mehr, als Angst vor Terror durch Deutsche.

13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Etwa so differenziert wie über Deutsche. Es gibt immer sone und solche. Da fällt mir das Pauschalisieren etwas schwer.

14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
Da wir nicht mehr in der Lage sind, unsere Bevölkerungspyramide stabil zu halten, werden wir uns wohl auf andere verlassen müssen. Darüber hinaus habe ich selbst auch schon im Ausland gearbeitet und gelebt und bin daher eigentlich gewohnt, daß um mich herum immer ein gewisser Kulturmix herrscht. 

15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
Ich bin für eine gute Mischung. Alles aus einer Ecke wäre schon wieder der Verzicht auf eine Chance für uns selbst.

16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
M.E. gar nicht, z.T. sogar positiv. Der Anteil der Selbständigen unter den Ausländern in Deutschland liegt höher als der Anteil der Deutschen, trotz aller gelobten Ich-AGs. Ich kenne nicht wenige Ausländer, denen es gelungen ist, hier Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen. Außerdem ist es, wie mehrfach erwähnt nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es gar nicht mehr genügend Deutsche für den Arbeitsmarkt gibt.

17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
Die echten Spezialisten, von denen so viel geredet wird, wollen doch gar nicht hierher kommen. Dazu müssten wir unser Land nämlich erst wieder wesentlich attraktiver machen. 

Gruß
Fingers


----------



## sisela (5. Januar 2005)

1) 26
2) IT-Student
3) Alle die es irgendwie Schaffen und sich hier ein besseres Leben erhoffen als im Heimatland. Da Deutschland nicht mehr ganz so attraktiv ist, sind es hauptsächlich ärmere Länder. (Türken, OstEuropa, Afrikanische Flüchtlinge usw.)
4) Sozialleistungen Schutz für eventl. politischen. Verfolgern.
5) keine Ahnung bin nicht Zugewandert, habe aber gehört es soll nicht leicht sein.
6) Sie sollte auf jeden Fall geregelt werden, aber alle wirklich bedürftigen oder verfolgten sollten es leichter haben.
7) kein Ahnung!
8) Ich mir gar nichts aber es gibt da so einige Leute, die mögen wiederum andere nicht so. Gabs auch schon mal in der deutschen Vergangenheit.
9) CDU, CSU
10) Ich denke schon
11) was heißt richtig, man kann sich sein Schicksal nicht aussuchen
12) Nein, denn jeder der warmherzig empfangen und behandelt wird, wird dein Freund sein.
13) Bereicherung der Kultur...
14) wie 13), lecker Döner, nicht so lustig aber die machen halt auch die Drecharbeit
15) nein
16) denke mal nicht großartig, da die Arbeit für Deutsche meist unzumutbar ist.
17) Ja, aber haben wir nicht genug Spezialisten oder ist das ein Versäumnis der Förderung in den vergangenen Jahren

mfg


----------



## second (30. Januar 2005)

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
26 .
2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
Gripassistent beim Film


Fragen zur Zuwanderung:

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
Türken, Russen, Polen, Inder
4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
Sozialstaat, Geld und Krankenversich. fürs nichts tun
5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
Gib es welche?
6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden ?
Ja auf jeden Fall.
7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
Ich denke schon. Warum sollte es da anders sein?
8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz ?
Weniger Einwanderer, schnellere Abwicklung.
9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
Bin mir nicht sicher vielleicht CDU/ CSU
10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
Asylbewerber haben Stress in ihrem Land. 
11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
zu hoch ! besonders in Großstädten wie Berlin. 
12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
Ja, ich denke es wird irgendwann auch zu Terror in Deutschland kommen. Aggressive Leute gibt es aus allen Nationen. Mir ist aber aufgefallen das es bestimmte Nationen gibt die aggressiver sind Türken zum Beispiel.
13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Ich arbeite mit einigen zusammen sind alle in Ordnung. Mein bester Freund ist Ungare. Hab aber auch schon einige negative Dinge gesehen und gehört. Lässt sich in Berlin nicht vermeiden. Gewalttätige Ausländer sollten die Strafe in ihrem Heimatland absitzen ! Mich würde dann mal die Rückfallquote interessieren.
14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
Ehrlich gesagt nicht. Jedenfalls fallen mir grad keine ein. Kulturelle Bereicherung, hmm, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein par Aspekte nennen ?
15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
nein, warum
16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
Ich denke sie wäre ohne Ausländer auch nicht unbedingt besser. Aber warum sollen noch mehr Leute kommen und den Sozialstaat aus nutzen ?
17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
Nein wieso? Gibt es in Deutschland keine ? Man kann alles erlernen. Vielleicht mal lieber ein par Möglichkeiten schaffen.


----------



## Christoph Bichlmeier (6. Februar 2005)

1) Wie alt sind Sie?
25
2) Welchen Beruf üben Sie aus?
Student


Fragen zur Zuwanderung:

3) Welche Landesbewohner wandern in Deutschland ein ?
Ich verstehe diese Fragen insofern nicht, als dass sie ja auf nachprüfbaren Fakten beruhen und nichts mit persönlicher Meinung zu tun hat. Die größten Gruppen in Deutschland dürften derzeit Türken und Bürger der GUS-Staaten sein.

4) Was macht für die Leute eine Einwanderung attraktiv ?
Der Glaube () daran, dass in Deutschland viel leichter Arbeit zu finden ist, als im Heimatland. In einigen Fällen sicher auch die Tatsache, dass man als Russlanddeutscher oder Türke in D auch überleben kann, ohne die Landessprache wirklich zu beherrschen. Als weitere Gründe stelle ich mir politische Stabilität vor und (immer noch) gute Ausbildungsstätten.

5) Welche Bedingungen sind mit der Zuwanderung verknüpft ?
k.A.

6) Muss die Zuwanderung durch neue Gesetze geregelt und ggf. eingeschränkt werden?
Der Witz ist, dass, wenn man mal Ausländer fragt, die meisten eigentlich der Meinung sind, unserer Gesetze seien zu lax. Lassen wir mal politische Asyl (inkl. Kriege im Heimatland) beiseite. Für die reguläre Einwanderung sollten durchaus schärfere Zuwanderungskriterien bestehen, darunter Kriterien wie mindestens Grundkenntnisse der dt. Sprache und eine einigermaßen brauchbare Berufsausbildung, und das schon vor dem dauerhaften Aufenthalt. Wenn man sich ansieht, wer auswandert, so sind das zum einen die absoluten Spitzen, die im Heimatland nicht die Bedingungen zu Arbeit, Forschung und Meinungsfreiheit vorfinden, andererseits eine Unterschicht, die sich im Ausland ein besseres Los erhoffen (und dann oft enttäuscht werden). Ich sehe nichts verwerfliches dran, sind doch solche Vorraussetzungen in fast allen Ländern der Welt Gang und Gäbe, andererseits nur fair denen gegenüber, die sich wirklich um eine Integration bemühen.

7) Gilt das Zuwanderungsgesetz auch für EU-Bürger ?
Das weiß ich nicht 100%-ig, denke aber schon. Da ich selbst schonmal im europäischen Ausland hospitiert habe, weiß ich, dass für EU-Bürger viel längere Fristen bis zur Meldung des Wohnorts gelten als für Nicht-EU-Bürger. Daraus abgeleitet: s.o.

8) Was erhoffen Sie sich von einem Zuwanderungsgesetz?
Mehr Zuwanderung nach Bedarf, droht doch jetzt schon in einigen Bereichen ein Fachkräftemangel (Anreize schaffen), in anderen nach wie vor ein Überangebot. Das hat nichts mit Egoismus zu tun, sondern auch die Einwanderer selbst haben nichts davon, wenn sie im neuen Land ebenso am Existenzminimum leben mussen.

9) Verbinden Sie die Durchsetzung des Gesetzes mit einer bestimmten Partei ?
k.A.

10) Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zuwanderer und einem Asylbewerber ?
Amtstechnisch oder persönliche Meinung? Ich denke, einem Asylantrag liegt (oder sollte) ein akuter  Notzustand zugrunde liegen.

11) Was denken Sie über die Ausländeranzahl in Deutschland ? (richtig, zu hoch, zu niedrig)
Solche Kategorien mag ich nicht, denn das Problem in bestimmten Gebieten ist nicht die Zahl per se, sondern wie sich die Gruppe organisiert und nach außen abgrenzt. Sind die Ausländer "zugänglich", können es von mir aus gern noch mehr werden, sind sie doch eine ungemeine Bereicherung für unsere kulturelle Landschaft, von Wissen und Lebenseinstellungen.

12) Haben Sie Angst vor Terror und Gewalt durch Ausländer ?
nein

13) Welche Meinung haben Sie über Ausländer ?
Trotz der Probleme in einigen Gebieten eine sehr gute. Ich kann jedem nur raten, selbst mal eine Zeit lang ins Ausland zu gehen, das verschaftt einen ganz neuen Horizont (und ist das, wovor s wohl am meisten Angst haben). Nimmt man sich die Zeit, auf Auländer verschiedener Nationen einzugehen, so merkt man, dass Deutschland wirklich ein Hort der (Gast-)Unfreundlichkeit und des Pessimismus ist. In den Punkten können wir uns eine gehörige Scheibe abschneiden.

14) Können Sie uns positive Aspekte an der Zuwanderung nennen ?
Außer der kulturellen und persönlichen Bereicherung das zufließenden Know-How. Kultureller Austausch kann (leider tut er es oft nicht, Grunde wären zu ermitteln) die beste Medizin gegen Ausländerfeindlichkeit sein. Wer einen Ausländer als Freund hat, wird als letztes seine Waffe gegen Ausländer erheben. Irgendwie wundert es mich da nicht mehr, dass die NPD in den Gebieten so stark ist, wo es eigentlich gar keine Ausländer gibt.

15) Sollten die Zuwanderer aus einem bestimmten Kulturkreis kommen ?
Nein

16) Wie verändert sich die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durch Zuwanderung ?
Im Niedriglohnsektor entsteht natürlich Konkurrenz, man sollte aber folgendes Bedenken: einige arbeiten zu Konditionen, zu denen ein Deutscher nie arbeiten würde (bzw. der Unternehmer, um es mal volkswirtschschaftlich auszudrücken, Arbeit gegen Kapital substituiert, als bspw. statt einem, der die Halle ausfegt, eine Kehrmaschine kauft). Insofern sehe ich die Anschuldigung, Ausländer würden Deutsche den Arbeitsplatz wegnehmen, im Allgemeinen nicht. Der Zuzug hochqualifizierter hingegen schafft sogar neue Arbeitsplätze, wegen dem Zufluß an Innovation und den Standortbedingungen, die sich durch eine hohe Anzahl und gut qualifizierten Kräften ergeben..

17) Sollten nur Spezialisten die Erlaubnis erhalten, in Deutschland eingestellt zu werden ?
Jein. Man sollte mehr Anreize schaffen für Hochqualifizierte, und den Zuzug in der Unterschicht mit geeigneten Maßnahmen begrenzen. Hermetisch abriegeln würde ich auf keinen Fall. Ein System wie in Australien oder auch den USA ist mir zuwider. Und zwar aus einem einfachen Grund: man verschenkt die Chance, gut und integrationswillige Arbeitskräfte abzuweisen, nur weil derzeit auf dem Papier steht, man hätte schon genug.


----------



## Christoph Bichlmeier (6. Februar 2005)

nand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 16) Die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt hat etwas mit einer Sache zu tun, welche sich technischer Fortschritt nennt. Gerade eine "Nation" wie Deutschland, welche einen so genannten Exportüberschuss als Standard für sich selbst beansprucht, kann dabei doch nicht ignorieren, dass dieser "Gewinn" an anderer Stelle "Verlust" heissen muss. Es gibt kein wirtschaftliches Perpetuum Mobile.


Dazu muss ich noch etwas sagen: Widersprich in sich! Gerade der technischer Fortschritt ermöglicht das Anwachsen des wirtschaftlichen Gesamtvolumens. Die Vorstellung, Reichtum sei eine fixe Größe und die Staaten müsste sich darum bemühen, einen großen Teil davon zu ergattern und damit gleichzeitig andere schädigen, war im 17. Jh. aktuell (Merkantilismus). Würde das stimmen, könnten nicht fast alle Länder der Welt Wirtschaftswachstum aufweisen. Die Summe aus Wirtschaftswachstum und Rezession weltweit wäre dann 0. Das Problem ist vielmehr, dass das Wirtschaftswachstum in einigen Staaten vom Bevölkerungszuwachs "aufgefressen" wird und/oder der Wertzuwachs schlecht verwaltet wird. Das ist besonders in Afrika der Fall, und gerade bei letzterem Fall hilft gar nichts, kein Schuldenerlass, kein staatl. Beihilfen.


----------

